# Trouble maker



## MReit (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is our "lil red" eating and playing well, even tried to climb the hay stacks!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 2, 2009)

What a cutee!
Looks like my Smoky brat, RUN!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Ahhh come on! That cute, precious, inocent looking calf wouldn't cause any trouble!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

dang girl , I'd say he was part Jersey if he wasn't so darn big! Look at that face!
*noogie noogie*


----------



## MReit (Apr 2, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> dang girl , I'd say he was part Jersey if he wasn't so darn big! Look at that face!
> *noogie noogie*


Oh it crossed my mind.!  First time feeding a calf the boy did well!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

What breed is he?


----------



## MReit (Apr 2, 2009)

That has yet to be determined. The tag in his ear, he is definately from a dairy, but he is definately more beef.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> That has yet to be determined. The tag in his ear, he is definately from a dairy, but he is definately more beef.


That leads me to ask, where did you get him?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh)))))))
betcha he's in heaven! This beats the chicks any day.


----------



## MReit (Apr 2, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhh)))))))
> betcha he's in heaven! This beats the chicks any day.


Oh yeah, he thought he was sleeping over tonight and that I could just take him to school in the morning. He said and I quote " every time I'm here I'm feeding him, and scooping poop, and putting him to bed!"   lol I'm not going to argue with that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> That has yet to be determined. The tag in his ear, he is definately from a dairy, but he is definately more beef.


I'd guess a jersey cross. Your mom is right, he does look jersey.


----------



## MReit (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say so too probably jerseyxangus, people tend to do that around here, oh well, for the lil price I paid he will taste just fine in another year ............oh yeah, ma, I'm going to see some simm's tomorrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> I'd say so too probably jerseyxangus, people tend to do that around here, oh well, for the lil price I paid he will taste just fine in another year ............oh yeah, ma, I'm going to see some simm's tomorrow


With his coloring I would imagine a red angus.

Good luck with the Simm's.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 2, 2009)

he is a cute stout calf thats for sure.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

Well an 80# Jersey/Angus is a fine purchase IMHO
Kitty, MReit gets hankerings for baby calves and visits the local auction, but she has been doing that since she is 12 and she is VERY picky.  She hops in the holding pens and checks them out thoroughly before they enter the bidding arena. She also gets them out of there asap after purchase to minimize the exposure.

Makes me wonder if he came from that Jersey farm you are visiting next week.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

One thing though. What is the tag? We have them for bangs vacc. but, you wouldn't give that to a bull calf. I think they use them for Johnes vacc. too but, not sure.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure about that tag, Kitty. It is the standard state steel tag that they use for dairy cattle. I have no idea why they would tag a bull calf. I told her she should have asked in the office where it came from. They often tell you  when you ask-- especially since she knows most of the folks there.
Maybe the person tagging goofed and tagged a bull ( didn't look?)
It's possible they tag the calves at birth to tell them apart instead of waiting for the bangs vac. At least one local Holstein farm does it on premises instead of waiting for the vet at Bangs age.

We surmised that it had to be from a dairy cow because a beef farmer wouldn't tag it or sell it. Maybe someone jumped the fence
On the other hand, many Jersey farmers value the Jersey Angus cross for their own table.
Not that many Jersey farms left in the area.
Ah sweet mysteries of life!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Here a tag like that is vet applied. But, things are different from state to state unless it's a federal law.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

I know they use those tags in PA for DHIA records too.  In fact, I believe the DHIA techs carry some with them to tag calves each month. Then the cow/calf IDs are entered right into the system.
It wouldn't be the first time someone didn't lift a leg before tagging. 
Of course, there is obvious beef in that boy.  He's certainly not  pure anything!
May be a big farm that does it automatically. Hard to tell Jersey babies apart when there is a herd of them!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 3, 2009)

ive got beefmasters that ill have to tag as dairy cattle because they come out paints.an im like well they can pay me reg holstein prices for them.


----------



## MReit (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, thats kind of interesting..Your right, then you should get paid dairy price...Hmmm..I just bought two 200# simmental heifers....oh what fun they will be to break..


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad you found some but, you know you can't say you got some new animals and not post pics!


----------



## MReit (Apr 3, 2009)

Pics will come as soon as those girls hit my property


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhhh, you didn't bring them home with you. We'll let it go until they hit your property then.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I will have to visit DD tomorrow, i think!
Wonder where she will be putting these gals.  MReit has been busy making /repairing fence for the past month.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

congrats on your new simmy heifers.i take it we have another mother an daughter team on here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> congrats on your new simmy heifers.i take it we have another mother an daughter team on here.


Yes. Imissmygirls and MReit are mother and daughter.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks kitty


----------



## MReit (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is Tic-Tac and Rocket settled in nicely..Being taken from mom, tied in a trailer, then being loved and walked around tired them out! They didn't do too bad for never seeing a halter before


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL they look none too happy with you! 

BTW, is it just me or does it look like their halters are a little too big for them?  Like on one of the calves the nose piece seems to be too high up than what I'm used to seeing on haltered calves.  Maybe its just me. :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

They don't look like they are taking the move to bad. 

WRB, I have found that the placement of the nose piece varies by the control you need with the animal. With them higher up like that she probably found better control when walking them, as they have never been haltered before. Or at least that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## MReit (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I put them higher up so the halters wouldn't be too tight. If they were lower on the noses then the halter seems to tighten up easily and may rub. I'll take them off in 3-4 days, we'll see how they progress. If I have time this year, I think I'd like to show Rocket, but thats months away so I'm not counting on anything.lol


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

they are goodlooking calves.just dont let them dragg you though the pasture.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 6, 2009)

She's been there, done that, got the scar tissue, Wynedot.
 I think that was senior year when she tore the arm apart when the steer bolted on her.  It wasn't that big or mean at all either, she just wasn't paying 100% attention at the time. Note to newbies: pay attention at all times you are at the end of the halter!

AH babies.. aren't they wonderful!?  Polish up those beef halters!


----------



## MReit (Apr 7, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> She's been there, done that, got the scar tissue, Wynedot.
> I think that was senior year when she tore the arm apart when the steer bolted on her.  It wasn't that big or mean at all either, she just wasn't paying 100% attention at the time. Note to newbies: pay attention at all times you are at the end of the halter!
> 
> AH babies.. aren't they wonderful!?  Polish up those beef halters!


Oh I was paying attention, my wonderful brother's POS truck backfired..lol..my hand just didn't let go fast enough. I miss that calf he was pretty, and your right, only 550lbs when he left.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)

ive had 2 or 3 heifers bolt on me.busting my head on the rocks.an dragging me behind them,esp since i wouldnt turn loose.an ive dealt with a heifer that would kick your head in.she would even mule kick the judge or any1 that walked behind her.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she would even mule kick the judge or any1 that walked behind her.


Oooh, I bet that went over well with the judges. They LOVE that sort of thing. LOL.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

oh we always made sure the judges walked wide behind her.because we knew she would kick at them.


----------

